# DISH NETWORK adds 1 local HD channel in Greenville NC Market



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Dish Network added only one local HD channel in the Greenville Washington New Bern NC market.

WNCT-DT 9 CBS HD 

Missing are WITN-DT 7 NBC HD
WFXI-DT 8 FOX HD
WCTI-DT 12 ABC HD (home of DISH'S local receive facility)
WUNM-DT 19 UNC/PBS HD

Directv is planning on launch in this market for January 09. They just started construction on a new building for its local receive site in Greenville NC at the WNCT studios, where they also house the SD locals facility.


----------



## Mokbol (Oct 13, 2008)

I have saw the new dis net work add. Its was great advertisment


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Madison, WI is in the same boat. Only the local FOX affiliate is in HD.


----------



## bravesguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Chattanooga, TN only has 2 channels. (Fox and CBS)


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Are ther OTA signals for the missing stations also not HD, or is this an E* retransmission dispute issue? I know that another market (Erie, PA) has at least one station that REFUSES to go HD.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

Michael P said:


> Are ther OTA signals for the missing stations also not HD, or is this an E* retransmission dispute issue? I know that another market (Erie, PA) has at least one station that REFUSES to go HD.


In Madison, WI it must be a retransmission dispute issue. We are all HD OTA here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

jamieh1 said:


> Dish Network added only one local HD channel in the Greenville Washington New Bern NC market.
> 
> WNCT-DT 9 CBS HD
> 
> ...


hi! I'm new to the Greenville, Washington, New Bern market...

I hooked up my OTA antenna to the 722k HD DVR.... went through setup and forced program guide download a few times....... as far as I can tell, most local OTA HD channels are showing up just fine...

however, the guide data for OTA channel *25.1*, which I believe is *PBS / UNC TV *(HD OTA), just says _*"Digital Service"*_ with no program information....  no matter how many times I force the guide download, it never says anything else... 

is it the same thing for your Dish receivers?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I see the same thing on 36.1-36.3 - WUNP from Roanoke Rapids.


----------

